# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  MultiKey_18.1_Full_v3 для 8.3.18.1208 ?

## Andrei9385

Коллеги, Добрый День.

Подскажите пожалуйста, работает ли это ? MultiKey_18.1_Full_v3 для 8.3.18.1208 ?

Установил, 1С выдает ошибку целостности. Погуглив, нашел версию multikey_20.0.0.7. Еще погуглив, говорят 1С переработали и теперь пропатчить не возможно ? Мне нужно на MSSQL установить 1С сервер. Какие сейчас актуальные методы ?

----------


## Булатус

Та же проблема. Ищу другие способы, пока безрезультатно, может есть кто решил?

----------


## vasy_ok

Увы. Видимо эту лавочку прикрыли окончательно.

----------


## LcHNextGen

Очень интересно. Решил протестировать данную ситуацию, хорошо что тест не удался, всё работает :)

----------


## Andrei9385

Коллеги, прошу простить, что раньше не ответил. Вот рабочий метод: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post615753

----------

